# Double jab flu and corvid



## Kenj (Oct 1, 2022)

Double jab today no pain as yet Ruth has sore arms. Been lucky this time. No pain.


----------



## 1807truckman (Oct 1, 2022)

Got my Covid jab on Monday and my flu jab on Saturday


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 1, 2022)

Both of us had Flu symptoms and sore arms after our 4th covid jab last week, never had a reaction before


----------



## korky (Oct 1, 2022)

I'll never have a Corvid jab. I'm far too old to be flapping around building nests in the top of high trees. I'm not keen on sheep's eyes either.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 1, 2022)

I wouldn't have the latest covid jab if it were not a requirement for entry into NZ in October. You need a full covid passport. 

Hmmmmm? 1984 springs to mind.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 1, 2022)

Feck, doctors reception phoned me the other day saying i was booked in for a joint jab, I told her she must be mixed up as I have no joint probs, ok she said il knock you of the list, only later the wife said its the covid & flu jab you silly ar-se ho-e.


----------



## 2cv (Oct 1, 2022)

We’ve both had our fill of hospitals recently so there was not a moment’s hesitation getting the flu and covid jabs at the first possible opportunity.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 1, 2022)

2cv said:


> We’ve both had our fill of hospitals recently so there was not a moment’s hesitation getting the flu and covid jabs at the first possible opportunity.


30 years ago it would have been a no brainier Bill.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 1, 2022)

I can only have the flu jab this time as I’m due my joint juice infusion on the 10th and I can only have the covid jab a month before or 3 months after.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 1, 2022)

Saw a report last night of cases going up so logged on to system and found the nearest centre to me actually had a couple of spare appointments this morning so booked one 

identical side effect as the last three (all 4 have been Pfizer) ... painful covid arm  (same as when a blood donation goes a bit painful) around 10 hours after jab,  but be gone in the morning.   Flu arm was no issue.
On the plus side, due to my youth, the vaccinator had to go and get the jab designed for the younger patients


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 1, 2022)

wildebus said:


> On the plus side, due to my youth, the vaccinator had to go and get the jab designed for the younger patients


BULLSHIT DAVID


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 1, 2022)

Last ones i got did me no harm.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 1, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Last ones i got did me no harm.View attachment 113335


Didn’t know David had a twin


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 2, 2022)

As soon as we get back to Blighty we are both getting Covid and Flu jabs which are booked and separated by a week.


----------



## witzend (Oct 2, 2022)

korky said:


> I'll never have a Corvid jab. I'm far too old to be flapping around building nests in the top of high trees.


With out the jab you could be building a nest high above the trees.


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 2, 2022)

had a flue jab a few days ago at a pharmacy.   no waiting  just walked in and had the jab .

need to get covid jab now.    had a letter about a month ago.  so now need to make appt.  however it has to be planned around treatment.....so a month before or a month after treatment.


----------



## r4dent (Oct 2, 2022)

CV jab booked for yesterday and Flu for next week.

Turned up and the offered the Flu jab while we were there.

No Brainer, got them both.

Anyone who refuses should not get NHS treatment for Covid / Flu.


----------



## korky (Oct 2, 2022)

witzend said:


> With out the jab you could be building a nest high above the trees.


Oh don't worry, I've had my Covid and Flu one. Just not risking the Corvid one. Farmers round here hate corvids.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 2, 2022)

r4dent said:


> CV jab booked for yesterday and Flu for next week.
> 
> Turned up and the offered the Flu jab while we were there.
> 
> ...


If folk feel strongly or are worried about the vaccines it is their right for them to refuse them
We give medical aid to mass murderers, terrorists, the most evil of people.
Do you really believe that someone who is worried about the vaccine should be treated worse than them.
For the record, I will be having my fourth vaccine next month.


----------



## Tim120 (Oct 2, 2022)

Both done on separate occasions. Reaction only to Covid which two paracetamol stopped. Little prick has now been replaced with sharp scratch.


----------



## r4dent (Oct 2, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> If folk feel strongly or are worried about the vaccines it is their right for them to refuse them
> We give medical aid to mass murderers, terrorists, the most evil of people.
> Do you really believe that someone who is worried about the vaccine should be treated worse than them.
> For the record, I will be having my fourth vaccine next month.



Yes I do!

People who refuse to have the vaccines are putting the lives of my family at risk.

I accept their right to their opinion, I believe they must accept the consequences of their actions.

The same applies to people who don't take out insurance and then expect me to donate when they have a problem.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 2, 2022)

korky said:


> Oh don't worry, I've had my Covid and Flu one. Just not risking the Corvid one. Farmers round here hate corvids.



You'd have to be a Raven loony to have a Corvid jab.


----------



## Dezi (Oct 2, 2022)

Hi, 
We both had our 4th, booster jab on Tuesday and have booked 
In for flu jab on 10th October. 

Dezi


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 2, 2022)

r4dent said:


> Yes I do!
> 
> People who refuse to have the vaccines are putting the lives of my family at risk.
> 
> ...


So if a member of your family did not get vaccinated, you would be content to watch them dying from covid. And who do you think should take this decision, a medical person, a politician, or someone else.
And please don’t come back and say my family have all been vaccinated, the point I am putting may well be hypothetical, but none the less a member of your family, your wife, a son a daughter, a grandchild could have refused the jab.

People make poor decisions every day, and each and everyone of us have made serious errors. Why not extend this measure to drunk drivers, just let them die by the roadside, or someone who did not follow correct safety procedures, were would this end.

The consequences as you put it of not being vaccinated should be restricted to the disease itself, not draconian measures dished out by those who reckon you have erred in some way.

With regards to insurance some cannot afford insurance, and some cannot get insurance due to living in an area subject to flooding.


----------



## spigot (Oct 2, 2022)

Last year, easy peasy, both of us went to medical centre, both jabs one in each arm, great!
This year, total cock-up, we were given different days for the corvid,  and flu jabs on the 22nd October, probably have died from influenza by then!


----------



## r4dent (Oct 2, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> So if a member of your family did not get vaccinated, you would be content to watch them dying from covid. And who do you think should take this decision, a medical person, a politician, or someone else.
> And please don’t come back and say my family have all been vaccinated, the point I am putting may well be hypothetical, but none the less a member of your family, your wife, a son a daughter, a grandchild could have refused the jab.
> 
> People make poor decisions every day, and each and everyone of us have made serious errors. Why not extend this measure to drunk drivers, just let them die by the roadside, or someone who did not follow correct safety procedures, were would this end.
> ...



Would you be happy if one of your family was denied treatment because the limited resources were being used on someone who had refused to take sensible precautions.

Clearly we have very different opinions.

You will not convince me that a non-vaxer deserves to receive the same treatment as someone who has done their best to protect themselves and society.

I will not convince you that a non-vaxer should not receive the same treatment.

I do know that non-vaxers expect my daughter (a doctor) to risk her health and the health of my grandson because of a decision they selfishly made.


----------



## winks (Oct 2, 2022)

Cheers

H


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 2, 2022)

r4dent said:


> Would you be happy if one of your family was denied treatment because the limited resources were being used on someone who had refused to take sensible precautions.
> 
> Clearly we have very different opinions.
> 
> ...


What has happy got to do with it.
Yes clearly we do have different opinions, but I don’t want to punish folk who don’t agree with me about vaccination. Like you I don’t understand why they don’t get vaccinated, but then I don’t understand many other viewpoints in todays world either, many of which are the product of being online.

But what you propose is inhumane, the kind of thing I would expect from a country ruled by a despot.

In my honest opinion people who don’t get vaccinated are taking a terrible risk with their health, and that should be the limit of their culpability. To deny someone healthcare because of their beliefs or opinions would be a step to far.

People within the emergency services risk their lives daily to try to save someone who has erred in some way, I hope this practice will never change.

Why not extend your proposal to folk who smoke who then need more medical care due to their habit. They are tying up beds preventing others who don’t smoke from having access to them, should we allow smokers to perish as well.
Were does your proposal end.

Non vaxers would and should expect to be treated in a manner consistent with the terms of the Hippocratic oath which your daughter adheres to. It is not a doctors place to decide wether treatment should be administered based on his or her personal opinion as to why their patient seeks treatment.


----------



## r4dent (Oct 2, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> What has happy got to do with it.
> Yes clearly we do have different opinions, but I don’t want to punish folk who don’t agree with me about vaccination. Like you I don’t understand why they don’t get vaccinated, but then I don’t understand many other viewpoints in todays world either, many of which are the product of being online.
> 
> But what you propose is inhumane, the kind of thing I would expect from a country ruled by a despot.
> ...


Like I said, neither of us will convince the other to change their mind.

We have different opinions and that is that.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 2, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> What has happy got to do with it.
> Yes clearly we do have different opinions, but I don’t want to punish folk who don’t agree with me about vaccination. Like you I don’t understand why they don’t get vaccinated, but then I don’t understand many other viewpoints in todays world either, many of which are the product of being online.
> 
> But what you propose is inhumane, the kind of thing I would expect from a country ruled by a despot.
> ...


As mentioned,  I had my 4th jab yesterday and didn't have any hesitation in doing so.

However .... I do know people who had significant reactions to previous covid vaccines and they are clearly wary of having another for obvious reasons.
I mentioned to my sister yesterday that I had the jab that morning and she told me that she was not going to go for this Winter Booster due to her own reaction to the previous Booster.   She analysed the situation and decided as she doesn't tend to associate in groups or go to busy areas she could mitigate her potential exposure and decided on balance not to have it.

I don't know if I fully agree with her as the side-effect she has was relatively short-lived, but it was not me who suffered it and there could well be a concern to her that the next time it could be worse, so I certainly did not try and persuade her as it was a decision not made lightly.   If I had that side-effect myself I could well have a different opinion on getting another booster myself.




Fisherman said:


> Why not extend your proposal to folk who smoke who then need more medical care due to their habit. They are tying up beds preventing others who don’t smoke from having access to them, should we allow smokers to perish as well.
> Were does your proposal end.


This point is quite interesting personally.    
My father was a heavy smoker and drinker, which obviously did his health no good.   Towards the end of his life, he was diagnosed with Lung Cancer, almost certainly due to his smoking habit, and he got the relevant treatment of Chemo, etc.  So even though his illness was self-inflicted he got treatment as people would expect.
However he enjoyed smoking and asked the doctor treating him (how seriously I am not sure) what would happen if he carried on smoking.   And he was told in no uncertain terms that if he was caught smoking he would be thrown out the hospital and treatment stopped.  
But that I think is also perfectly reasonable - and he stopped smoking there and then (must have decided he liked living more than he liked smoking?)
I wonder if that kind of "tough love" should be employed a bit more and earlier?


----------



## alcam (Oct 2, 2022)

r4dent said:


> Would you be happy if one of your family was denied treatment because the limited resources were being used on someone who had refused to take sensible precautions.
> 
> Clearly we have very different opinions.
> 
> ...


Personalising arguments is just a wee bit daft .
I , like yourself , get really pissed off with anti vaxxers 
Of course my judgment goes out the window if it involves a family member. Well , most of them


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 2, 2022)

wildebus said:


> As mentioned,  I had my 4th jab yesterday and didn't have any hesitation in doing so.
> 
> However .... I do know people who had significant reactions to previous covid vaccines and they are clearly wary of having another for obvious reasons.
> I mentioned to my sister yesterday that I had the jab that morning and she told me that she was not going to go for this Winter Booster due to her own reaction to the previous Booster.   She analysed the situation and decided as she doesn't tend to associate in groups or go to busy areas she could mitigate her potential exposure and decided on balance not to have it.
> ...


Your father could have highlighted how much he contributed financially with his habit David. Right now a packet of 20 fags cost north of £10. 
I was the only member of my family who did not smoke, my parents and my two sisters all smoked. 
On your point regarding the doctor throwing your dad out of the hospital if he smoked, I don’t think that’s the same as simply refusing someone any treatment due to not being vaccinated. What was being proposed in effect meant that anyone was deemed not to have taken effective mitigation measures, they should be allowed to perish. If a patient refuses to help themselves whilst receiving treatment then there may be grounds for that, particularly if that treatment involved the transplanting of a valuable organ.
But the difficulty In your dads situation involved a highly addictive drug, making rational thinking problematic, as is the case for alcoholism and other addictions.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 2, 2022)

Never miss out on a Freeby


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 2, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Last ones i got did me no harm.View attachment 113335


I love it when a family comes together, Nice one Trev, are you the one in the middle?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 2, 2022)

We get ours tomorrow.

Going to wait for the Flu jab, and I'm still waiting to get my Shingles jab.


----------



## wanderlust51 (Oct 3, 2022)

Wow,I cannot believe how gullible you lot on here are,why on earth are you still getting these poisonous jabs



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576905812286394369


----------



## wanderlust51 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 3, 2022)

Some people do talk absolute rot, we both had ours this morning, and if required will do again next year.

Why do we keep getting these sensationalist Twitter rubbish posted by people just wanting more followers and publicity and other just spread it


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 3, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> Wow,I cannot believe how gullible you lot on here are,why on earth are you still getting these poisonous jabs
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576905812286394369


I was informed to never take those compounds, and when it is by the Vice president of vaccine research at Pfizer, I believe him, unlike Billygoats who has made untold millions from the selling of it.
Do you really think all the politicians and their ilk have taken it? Then you must be very gullible. Something that does not stop you from catching it, does not stop you from getting ill, and does not stop you from passing it on. Then requires you to take multiple doses to do the exact same result. It must ring a bell of warning when NOTHING contra to the agenda is allowed to be even mentioned.


----------



## Goggles (Oct 3, 2022)

r4dent said:


> Would you be happy if one of your family was denied treatment because the limited resources were being used on someone who had refused to take sensible precautions.
> 
> Clearly we have very different opinions.
> 
> ...


I don’t know what you mean by someone not having the vaccine putting your family at risk. People who are fully vaccinated  still get covid and pass it around and can still end up in hospital. Has your grandson been vaccinated? Kids can have it from age 5.


----------



## colinm (Oct 3, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> Wow,I cannot believe how gullible you lot on here are,why on earth are you still getting these poisonous jabs
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576905812286394369


David Cullen! If you believe a thing this piece of scum writes you are extremely gullible, right from the start of the pandemic he made claims which have all subsequently been shown false, he does get a lot of backing from religious nutcases with their 'god will sort it' philosophy.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 3, 2022)

colinm said:


> David Cullen! If you believe a thing this piece of scum writes you are extremely gullible, right from the start of the pandemic he made claims which have all subsequently been shown false, he does get a lot of backing from religious nutcases with their 'god will sort it' philosophy.


I believe everything he says - David Vine told me so


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 3, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> Wow,I cannot believe how gullible you lot on here are,why on earth are you still getting these poisonous jabs
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576905812286394369


If ever a post serves to highlight the damage that the internet is doing it’s this.
First if you don’t agree with the poster you are gullible.
We are then taken to a place where someone reckons that governments worldwide are deliberately poisoning their citizens with vaccines.
Several years ago this type of thing would have been rare, but in todays world were scepticism has been replaced with conspiracy and views are polarised to the extent that normal debate is all but impossible, it’s much more common. Just look at the post you are gullible if you don’t agree with their view. Any normal rational person would surely dismiss this for what it is. But then what is normal in todays world.

If you believe that the island of Arran will sink below the sea, or that the moon is made of cheese, you will find someone purporting to be an expert on the subject putting forward the very views that you wish to confirm as fact.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 3, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Some people do talk absolute rot, we both had ours this morning, and if required will do again next year.
> 
> Why do we keep getting these sensationalist Twitter rubbish posted by people just wanting more followers and publicity and other just spread it


Plenty of rot talked by extremes of both anti and pro sides.

I put them all in Hillary's basket of deplorables.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 3, 2022)

Goggles said:


> I don’t know what you mean by someone not having the vaccine putting your family at risk. People who are fully vaccinated  still get covid and pass it around and can still end up in hospital. Has your grandson been vaccinated? Kids can have it from age 5.


Vaccines do little to prevent the spread of a virus, that is not their main purpose. 
What vaccines do is to mitigate greatly the symptoms of a virus, so that WHEN you contract the virus (which the vast majority will do) the vaccine prevents the vast majority from requiring medical intervention. Basically the vaccine introduces a safe version of the virus to your immune system in order that it can mitigate its symptom's more effectively than would have been the case if you were either unvaccinated or your vaccines effectiveness had been reduced due to not having a booster when required.

This creates a safer environment for normal life to be resumed, as has happened since the introduction of the various vaccines.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 3, 2022)

Not sure about Arran, but I've know that the Moon is made of cheese since I was a cub..

the internet is full of people with an agenda, or are paranoid about this that or the other it's all ballcocks, best is to believe what you like but keep it to yourself, we all have ideas that may or may not be sound, some one said it is best to keep silent and let them think you are a fool that to speak out and remove all doubt.

Anyway I have to go now, the voices are really loud today, and the nurse are looking at me funny again.

Some days it's just not worth gnawing through the straps.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 3, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> If ever a post serves to highlight the damage that the internet is doing it’s this.
> First if you don’t agree with the poster you are gullible.
> We are then taken to a place where someone reckons that governments worldwide are deliberately poisoning their citizens with vaccines.
> Several years ago this type of thing would have been rare, but in todays world were scepticism has been replaced with conspiracy and views are polarised to the extent that normal debate is all but impossible, it’s much more common. Just look at the post you are gullible if you don’t agree with their view. Any normal rational person would surely dismiss this for what it is. But then what is normal in todays world.
> ...



Get called gullible by some on one side, get medical services stopped by some on the other side.

Besides who cares if some numpty calls you gullible, it's not like they are calling for people who do have side effects to be not given any medical treatment.
Not a perfect comparison but it will do for now.   

Another thing, people referring to people who have issues with the covid vaccines as "anti vaxers" need to read more too.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 3, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Not sure about Arran, but I've know that the Moon is made of cheese since I was a cub......


Moon's made of cheese?     


What a load of fromage!


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 3, 2022)

I had Covid in June, never even noticed, not a single symptom, I wouldn't have know but the hospital tested me prior to doing my stents.

It's pretty mild now mostly, not like AIDs, I don't want that again.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 3, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Get called gullible by some on one side, get medical services stopped by some on the other side.
> 
> Besides who cares if some numpty calls you gullible, it's not like they are calling for people who do have side effects to be not given any medical treatment.
> Not a perfect comparison but it will do for now.
> ...


Yes Mark have you read my posts yesterday trying to defend “the other side” from such draconian inhumane treatment, far worse than how we treat the very scum in society, and merely for having an opinion. It astounds me that some believe that the government are trying to poison them, but it appals me that some reckon it’s acceptable to refuse medical intervention because they have seen fit to take such a course as to not take the vaccine.

Polarisation creates anti-vaxers, and views were its acceptable to let people die.
And sadly polarisation of views and intolerance is becoming the new norm.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 3, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Moon's made of cheese?
> 
> 
> What a load of fromage!


I am just a bit cheesed of with you right now David. You are not taking this seriously enough


----------



## NSY (Oct 3, 2022)

What is all this to do with motorhomes!


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 3, 2022)

NSY said:


> What is all this to do with motorhomes!


Nothing.
The op put into the wrong forum, it should have been off topic chat.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 3, 2022)

korky said:


> Oh don't worry, I've had my Covid and Flu one. Just not risking the Corvid one. Farmers round here hate corvids.


I thought Corvid is what they call it in Cornwall.


----------



## ricc (Oct 4, 2022)

Whatever your personal convictions to get a complete view you need to research both viewpoints.   Europe reloaded.com and UKreloaded.com report loads of stuff that you won't find in the mainstream media.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 4, 2022)

Jab or no jab is a personal thing, I don't care to be told if I should or should not get one, it's my decision, there may be a case for both points of view, but I take a wider stance and I would prefer not to spend time with anyone who hasn't had all the jabs, and I would not expect anyone to spend time with me if I hadn't had all the jabs, it is our individual responsibility to contain this awful virus, so many people have died before we got any sort of handle on it and it seems a waste of their lives not to do our best to protect others.


----------



## myvanwy (Oct 4, 2022)

Any way, I got doubled last night. Still woke up this morning so bonus.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 4, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Jab or no jab is a personal thing, I don't care to be told if I should or should not get one, it's my decision, there may be a case for both points of view, but I take a wider stance and I would prefer not to spend time with anyone who hasn't had all the jabs, and I would not expect anyone to spend time with me if I hadn't had all the jabs, it is our individual responsibility to contain this awful virus, so many people have died before we got any sort of handle on it and it seems a waste of their lives not to do our best to protect others.


Pudsey someone who is unvaccinated poses little or no threat to you, you actually pose a much greater threat to them.
I assume from your post you were concerned for your safety.
However if you are worried about those who you are unvaccinated then your point stands.


----------



## colinm (Oct 4, 2022)

Yesterday I dropped gf off at hospital then went to a 'walk in' vaccine centre, it would have been a 3 hour wait so gave up on that, booked online for tomorrow morning.
gf on otherhand is wary of yet another jab, she got her last (4th) booster three months ago and as with all of them didn't feel well for couple of days, if as expected the infection rates raise a lot over winter she may well get another booster later.


----------



## wanderlust51 (Oct 4, 2022)

colinm said:


> David Cullen! If you believe a thing this piece of scum writes you are extremely gullible, right from the start of the pandemic he made claims which have all subsequently been shown false, he does get a lot of backing from religious nutcases with their 'god will sort it' philosophy.


So just to put this straight I saw a thread on covid and as I am very keen on the truth behind over hyped danger of the virus I put a link up,not the one I meant to and I have no idea who David Cullen is 
The link I meant to post is the safe and effective video which is all from personal experiences
And on my personal experience I am once again surrounded by sick family members who test positive for Covid again,whilst I have no such illness 
The protocol for these jabs was only that they reduce symptoms and that was all they needed to get EUA
I would like to point out that antibiotic resistance came about because they are used to much
so just be careful about the amount of these toxins you have 
Bivaliant Covid Jab is 2 
quadrivelent flu jab is 4


----------



## Maggi (Oct 4, 2022)

I was feeling a bit peed off, but this thread is the best laugh I've had in ages! (My vaccination status is my own business )


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 4, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> So just to put this straight I saw a thread on covid and as I am very keen on the truth behind over hyped danger of the virus I put a link up,not the one I meant to and I have no idea who David Cullen is
> The link I meant to post is the safe and effective video which is all from personal experiences
> And on my personal experience I am once again surrounded by sick family members who test positive for Covid again,whilst I have no such illness
> The protocol for these jabs was only that they reduce symptoms and that was all they needed to get EUA
> ...


I would say be careful not to catch covid with no resistance due to being unvaccinated, many have died due to this. I am sure that those who have developed the various vaccines, and the countries who have tested them have been extremely careful.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 5, 2022)

Dunno if it is the jab or what as I had a bit of a cough and a sniffle last week but it has been joined by a sore froat and a headache, I felt nothing as usual and my arm is fine, Lizs are has a read raised bit about the size of 50p and fells crap, but she has ME so to be expected.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 5, 2022)

Just thinking about those who are not vaccinated.
First, that’s your right not to be vaccinated, I would never encourage it, as a matter of fact I have talked two friends into getting vaccinated. One of my friends may well have died if she had not been vaccinated. She finished up on oxygen therapy. The doctors reckon without the vaccine she would have needed a ventilator, and with her other issues she would probably have died.

Just ask yourself this question how many have died through being vaccinated worldwide. Well the figure I got was 1645. Then ask how many worldwide have died from covid, it’s just under 7 million.

Also there seems to be confusion as to how a vaccine works.
What vaccines do is allow a population to more safety build up heard immunity.
INITIALLY THEY DO LITTLE TO PREVENT THE SPREAD OF A VIRUS.
By allowing more and more people to contract the virus after being vaccinated you build up heard immunity. This makes it harder for the virus to spread, eventually this will all but eradicate the virus, and reduce significantly those who need medical intervention, allowing normality to return.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 5, 2022)

Extremely well put


----------



## wanderlust51 (Oct 5, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> I would say be careful not to catch covid with no resistance due to being unvaccinated, many have died due to this. I am sure that those who have developed the various vaccines, and the countries who have tested them have been extremely careful.


Ha ha yeah
i did catch it a few months ago,my family wouldn’t let my grandchildren visit in case they infected me,so I had a test and it showed that I did have it and it lasted 36 hrs 
So i now have an immune response from being infected


----------



## wanderlust51 (Oct 5, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Just thinking about those who are not vaccinated.
> First, that’s your right not to be vaccinated, I would never encourage it, as a matter of fact I have talked two friends into getting vaccinated. One of my friends may well have died if she had not been vaccinated. She finished up on oxygen therapy. The doctors reckon without the vaccine she would have needed a ventilator, and with her other issues she would probably have died.
> 
> Just ask yourself this question how many have died through being vaccinated worldwide. Well the figure I got was 1645. Then ask how many worldwide have died from covid, it’s just under 7 million.
> ...


That was until the definition of a vaccine was changed,they also changed the definition of a pandemic too
But Im just pointing out that too much intervention is never a good thing and what I have noticed in my family and people close to me is that they are always coming down with colds it takes weeks for some to recover


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 5, 2022)

I have had all vaccines flu and covid and pneumonia when needed but I have to plan when I have them and here is why


What Happens When You Take Rituximab and Get a Vaccine
Rituximab depletes B cells, which are a key part of the immune system that help to create antibodies. Antibodies recognize germs and foreign invaders in order to help the body get rid of them before they infect or harm you.

A portion of these B cells have an extended lifespan — termed memory B cells — that are important in having an effective vaccine response, especially over time. So it stands to reason that if you take rituximab, your body won’t mount as full a response in creating antibodies after receiving a vaccine.

While we don’t yet have data about how people on rituximab fare after receiving the COVID-19 vaccine, there is evidence from other kinds of vaccines, such as those for flu and pneumonia.
So timing is key for me but I don’t know if the unvaccinated pose a greater risk to me


----------



## alcam (Oct 5, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> That was until the definition of a vaccine was changed,they also changed the definition of a pandemic too
> But Im just pointing out that too much intervention is never a good thing and what I have noticed in my family and people close to me is that they are always coming down with colds it takes weeks for some to recover


Thought I had a head cold Sunday and felt ropey for couple of days .
Woke up last night and couldn't breathe. Quite scary .
Tested positive this morning but feel a lot better.
Like to think vaccines have helped


----------



## colinm (Oct 5, 2022)

Nobody knows for certain how ill they will be if getting CV-19 when unvaccinated, or even what symptoms they will get, they also don't know what ongoing problems it might cause.
So take me, living in one of the first areas to see a big outbreak before anyone fully realised quite how bad it would get, how it was transmitted, or even the full range of  symptoms. I was ill for just a few days with little if any coughing, a non event you might think, it was only later in the year the full extent of what it did to me became evident. I showed (fortunately minor) heart damage, and became pre diabetic. Note it was not until quite some time later that diabetes became recognised as an outcome of CV-19. Several older friends and relatives died before the vaccine was rolled out. Since the roll out several older friends and relatives who where not in best of health caught CV-19 but it would appear the vaccine reduced the problems they had.
I personally think the older you are, or if you have problems, then you should get vaccinated.  However my gut feeling is that younger people who are healthy should never in their lifetime have the vaccination as the population needs to build up natural immunity just as we have to other coronaviruses.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 5, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> Ha ha yeah
> i did catch it a few months ago,my family wouldn’t let my grandchildren visit in case they infected me,so I had a test and it showed that I did have it and it lasted 36 hrs
> So i now have an immune response from being infected


As mentioned elsewhere I got it when I had the stents done, and I did wonder what effect it would have on me catching it again I assume I gave it to Liz as well as we spend 24/7 together.


----------



## barryd (Oct 5, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> Ha ha yeah
> i did catch it a few months ago,my family wouldn’t let my grandchildren visit in case they infected me,so I had a test and it showed that I did have it and it lasted 36 hrs
> So i now have an immune response from being infected



According to this you will have some immune response but you would have twice the immune response if you were vaccinated.  Also Omincron reinfections are ten times more likely than the older Delta variant but of course its "usually" a milder disease. 

Long and the short of it is you are less likely to get infected or reinfected with a vaccine whether you have had Covid before or not.

I know a fair few people now who have had it at least twice.









						Top Covid questions: Can I get Covid twice? Should I still test?
					

Get answers to the most commonly asked Covid-19 questions, like when you need to isolate, and if you can catch it twice.




					www.bhf.org.uk


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 5, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> So timing is key for me but I don’t know if the unvaccinated pose a greater risk to me


Annie, if you are fully vaccinated and meet someone who is not, you actually pose a much greater threat to them than you do from them. As I have already stated vaccines initially do little to stop the spread of a virus. Their main function is to limit the symptoms to such an extent that in the vast majority of cases no medical intervention is required. Obviously there’s a tiny minority who even when fully vaccinated will require medical intervention. You are just as likely to catch covid from a fully vaccinated person as you are from a non vaccinated person.
So if you pass covid on to someone who is unvaccinated they run a much higher risk of medical intervention.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 5, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> That was until the definition of a vaccine was changed,they also changed the definition of a pandemic too
> But Im just pointing out that too much intervention is never a good thing and what I have noticed in my family and people close to me is that they are always coming down with colds it takes weeks for some to recover


I have just checked the diary and “they” have not changed the definition of the word vaccine.
I have also checked to see if the definition of the word pandemic has changed again no change.
What is ”to much intervention” and who defines what that is you, its certainly not WHO or any government body from any country.
Finally taking a small group of people and attempting to use this as the basis for any argument on this subject is not appropriate. But whilst we are on the subject it’s generally recognised that those who suffer most from the vaccine, would most likely have suffered most from covid. Hence why it’s important that they get the required boosters.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 5, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> I have just checked the diary and “they” have not changed the definition of the word vaccine.
> I have also checked to see if the definition of the word pandemic has changed again no change.
> What is ”to much intervention” and who defines what that is you, its certainly not WHO or any government body from any country.
> Finally taking a small group of people and attempting to use this as the basis for any argument on this subject is not appropriate. But whilst we are on the subject it’s generally recognised that those who suffer most from the vaccine, would most likely have suffered most from covid. Hence why it’s important that they get the required boosters.


Check again.

Now, it can be argued the change was valid, but changed it was. 

Or I suppose we can split hairs over the meaning of the word "change" fair enough, everythings up for grabs these day. 

Links to a fact checker won't cut the mustard, common knowledge the fact checkers need fact checking.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 5, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Check again.
> 
> Now, it can be argued the change was valid, but changed it was.
> 
> ...


Mark what was changed the definition of pandemic or vaccine. Or are you claiming that both have been changed. And can you please inform who “they“ are who have changed these definitions, and do the changes apply worldwide or just here in the U.K.

But here’s what I found from a 2021 definition of pandemic

* “an epidemic occurring worldwide, or over a very wide area, crossing international boundaries and usually affecting a large number of people”*.

And here is an up to date definition of the word vaccine.
Possibly you could claim that this differs from what I have been posting, and from what we have been told. My understanding is that it provides limited immunity from the worse symptoms, not the actual virus. But that difference would not initiate any change in acceptance of taking the vaccine.

*a substance used to stimulate the production of antibodies and provide immunity against one or several diseases, prepared from the causative agent of a disease, its products, or a synthetic substitute, treated to act as an antigen without inducing the disease.
"every year the flu vaccine is modified to deal with new strains of the virus"*


----------



## colinm (Oct 5, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> That was until the definition of a vaccine was changed,they also changed the definition of a pandemic too
> But Im just pointing out that too much intervention is never a good thing and what I have noticed in my family and people close to me is that they are always coming down with colds it takes weeks for some to recover


Since having the vaccine I've not had one cold, and also not had hay fever, so there we are 100% proof that the vaccine cures colds and hay fever.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 5, 2022)

colinm said:


> Since having the vaccine I've not had one cold, and also not had hay fever, so there we are 100% proof that the vaccine cures colds and hay fever.


It also improves your sense of humour Colin.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 5, 2022)

I had to go to bed i felt so bad this afternoon, shaking, skin very sensitive even my hands  awful headache, and sore throat, this is on top of a cough runny hooter and sneezing at the weekend, Liz was bad yesterday but apart from her arm she feels better.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 5, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> Ha ha yeah
> i did catch it a few months ago,my family wouldn’t let my grandchildren visit in case they infected me,so I had a test and it showed that I did have it and it lasted 36 hrs
> So i now have an immune response from being infected


Only to that strain, like colds/flu you can catch many strains.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 5, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Mark what was changed the definition of pandemic or vaccine. Or are you claiming that both have been changed. And can you please inform who “they“ are who have changed these definitions, and do the changes apply worldwide or just here in the U.K.
> 
> But here’s what I found from a 2021 definition of pandemic
> 
> ...



In this case I'm referring to the word vaccine, and it seems you are accepting the definition changed by the use of "up to date definition". AKA, A change. 
Also "But that difference" again, a change then!


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 5, 2022)

mark61 said:


> In this case I'm referring to the word vaccine, and it seems you are accepting the definition changed by the use of "up to date definition". AKA, A change.
> Also "But that difference" again, a change then!


I merely posted a definition published in 2021. It was not published as an update or a change as far as I am aware. No mention is made of this whatsoever mark. I have yet to read a definition which would alter my view in being vaccinated.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 5, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> I had to go to bed i felt so bad this afternoon, shaking, skin very sensitive even my hands  awful headache, and sore throat, this is on top of a cough runny hooter and sneezing at the weekend, Liz was bad yesterday but apart from her arm she feels better.


I have just booked you into this hospital, they will look after you and you will come out looking like new


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 5, 2022)

colinm said:


> Nobody knows for certain how ill they will be if getting CV-19 when unvaccinated, or even what symptoms they will get, they also don't know what ongoing problems it might cause.
> So take me, living in one of the first areas to see a big outbreak before anyone fully realised quite how bad it would get, how it was transmitted, or even the full range of  symptoms. I was ill for just a few days with little if any coughing, a non event you might think, it was only later in the year the full extent of what it did to me became evident. I showed (fortunately minor) heart damage, and became pre diabetic. Note it was not until quite some time later that diabetes became recognised as an outcome of CV-19.


I caught it in December 2019 before anyone knew anything about it, I was diagnosed with an unknown virus and was ill for a long time, my Wife Maggy caught it in January but recovered after a few weeks, she has been well since until January this year when she had a heart attack but we don't know if this is related.
Totally different for me, diagnosed with long covid in 2020, suffered from breathing difficulties since, I have no energy, I already had heart problems but I don't think that got worse but I was diagnosed with pre-diabetes early this year, recently being prescribed inhalers and my life has changed totally, I can go a week with no symptoms then it hits me hard, we have not used the van once since Dec 2019 and we are considering selling it, we are not miserable because there is no point and we will continue to make the best of our situation but I wish we could have had a vaccination before all this happened


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 6, 2022)

Long covid is very, very real and here to stay. 

The thinking is along the lines of post-viral effects similar to ME, but they don’t really know enough about it yet, or what the best treatments might be in future. 

It’s a serious problem for anyone suffering from it - I have a few friends suffering in similar ways to Terry and Maggy with no sign of any let up and for almost an equal length of time. Bloody awful.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 6, 2022)

Feeling a bit better this morning but I had the shakes at bedtime so just went to sleep.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 6, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Feeling a bit better this morning but I had the shakes at bedtime so just went to sleep.



You sure it isn’t the dreaded man flu?


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 6, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Long covid is very, very real and here to stay.
> 
> The thinking is along the lines of post-viral effects similar to ME, but they don’t really know enough about it yet, or what the best treatments might be in future.
> 
> It’s a serious problem for anyone suffering from it - I have a few friends suffering in similar ways to Terry and Maggy with no sign of any let up and for almost an equal length of time. Bloody awful.


And what’s really sad is some of this could have been avoided.
A neighbour refused to take vaccines, she almost died, but she is paying a terrible price now with long covid. 
We can only hope that eventually in the vast majority of cases the effects will wear off. And or treatments will improve with greater knowledge of long covid.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 6, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Feeling a bit better this morning but I had the shakes at bedtime so just went to sleep.


Its hard coming off the white powder, stay inside and warm mate.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 6, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You sure it isn’t the dreaded man flu?







So there


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 6, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You sure it isn’t the dreaded man flu?


No it am not you silly Goose, It's slowly going anyway, Lemsip rules, what I didn't understand is my Tinnitus was off the scale all day yesterday.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 6, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Its hard coming off the white powder, stay inside and warm mate.


I bow to your superior knowledge on that Trev, the powder I use is Purple anyway.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 7, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> No it am not you silly Goose, It's slowly going anyway, Lemsip rules, what I didn't understand is my Tinnitus was off the scale all day yesterday.



There's a lot of Sinusitis about at the moment Kev. Would that affect the Tinnitus?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 7, 2022)

Possibly Rob, feeling better this morning but had difficulty breathing through the night, chest is very tight and I have an unproductive cough still Lemsip usually helps so I have one at my elbow, probably better if I drink it though.


----------



## colinm (Oct 7, 2022)

Left it till now to post 'results', jab was on Wednesday, no ill effects at all.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 7, 2022)

Irish cure, may still wobble a bit.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 7, 2022)

colinm said:


> Left it till now to post 'results', jab was on Wednesday, no ill effects at all.


hope it stays that way, Mine was Monday I felt awful by Wednesday starting t feel a bit better today


----------



## wanderlust51 (Oct 7, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> I have just checked the diary and “they” have not changed the definition of the word vaccine.
> I have also checked to see if the definition of the word pandemic has changed again no change.
> What is ”to much intervention” and who defines what that is you, its certainly not WHO or any government body from any country.
> Finally taking a small group of people and attempting to use this as the basis for any argument on this subject is not appropriate. But whilst we are on the subject it’s generally recognised that those who suffer most from the vaccine, would most likely have suffered most from covid. Hence why it’s important that they get the required boosters.


It was immunity and now it’s protect





__





						Loading…
					





					www.cnsnews.com


----------



## wanderlust51 (Oct 7, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> I have just checked the diary and “they” have not changed the definition of the word vaccine.
> I have also checked to see if the definition of the word pandemic has changed again no change.
> What is ”to much intervention” and who defines what that is you, its certainly not WHO or any government body from any country.
> Finally taking a small group of people and attempting to use this as the basis for any argument on this subject is not appropriate. But whilst we are on the subject it’s generally recognised that those who suffer most from the vaccine, would most likely have suffered most from covid. Hence why it’s important that they get the required boosters.


They used this term saying there was no treatment and thus the EUA could be used









						The WHO says the new coronavirus is a pandemic. Here’s what that means
					

COVID-19′s rapid spread has raised alarms about the growing risk to vulnerable people around the world. Here’s what you need to know about how pandemics are defined, and what to do if there is one




					www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 7, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> It was immunity and now it’s protect
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wanderlust51 said:


> They used this term saying there was no treatment and thus the EUA could be used
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your first link doesn't find any article.

A quick check into the background and context of both websites suggests a political bias.

Basically, neither websites demonstrate any gravitas or scientific impartiality on this particular issue.

I always try to keep an open mind, but on the basis of the two sources you've quoted I'll pass, thanks


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Your first link doesn't find any article.
> 
> A quick check into the background and context of both websites suggests a political bias.
> 
> ...


More importantly Marie none of this would make a blind bit of difference to my neighbour who used to think this way and who almost died because of it. They are now suffering long covid after being on a ventilator whilst unvaccinated. Also none of this makes a blind bit of difference in the decision to be vaccinated, I would rather be “protected” than unprotected.

No vaccine ever produced has ever given full “immunity”.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 7, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> More importantly Marie none of this would make a blind bit of difference to my neighbour who used to think this way and who almost died because of it. They are now suffering long covid after being on a ventilator whilst unvaccinated. Also none of this makes a blind bit of difference in the decision to be vaccinated, I would rather be “protected” than unprotected.
> 
> No vaccine ever produced has ever given full “immunity”.



A good friend of mine refused the vaccine Bill, got Covid and died, his wife barely survived it too. He was a perfectly healthy man in his 50's prior to this.

So I'm in the 'get jabbed' camp. The jab to me seems less risky than the virus.


----------



## witzend (Oct 7, 2022)

Well we,s both getting both of ours tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

Robmac said:


> A good friend of mine refused the vaccine Bill, got Covid and died, his wife barely survived it too. He was a perfectly healthy man in his 50's prior to this.
> 
> So I'm in the 'get jabbed' camp. The jab to me seems less risky than the virus.


Rob, I fully respect peoples views not to be vaccinated. I don’t understand their logic, but that’s there right to have that logic. But trying to influence people not to be vaccinated is on another level. How would any decent person feel if they had persuaded someone not to vaccinate, then that person catches covid and dies. For the record I checked the official worldwide figure for those who have died from the vaccines, 1645. 7 million have died from covid.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 7, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Rob, I fully respect peoples views not to be vaccinated. I don’t understand their logic, but that’s there right to have that logic. But trying to influence people not to be vaccinated is on another level. How would any decent person feel if they had persuaded someone not to vaccinate, then that person catches covid and dies. For the record I checked the official worldwide figure for those who have died from the vaccines, 1645. 7 million have died from covid.



My mate didn't have strong views either way Bill, but his son did, and talked him into not having it.

As you can imagine the families feelings now are... well, as you can imagine!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 7, 2022)

As chance would have it, my grandson (who lives with us) has just tested positive.

The rest of us are all negative - at the moment!


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 7, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I always try to keep an open mind,


At least you have room up there for more ideas


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 7, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> At least you have room up there for more ideas



Good job you're down the country ey, Terry  

Not too old for a clip round the lughole


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Good job you're down the country ey, Terry
> 
> Not too old for a clip round the lughole
> 
> View attachment 113483


Captain Tom was not to old for a clip round the lughole, was he Marie


----------



## Debroos (Oct 9, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> I caught it in December 2019 before anyone knew anything about it, I was diagnosed with an unknown virus and was ill for a long time, my Wife Maggy caught it in January but recovered after a few weeks, she has been well since until January this year when she had a heart attack but we don't know if this is related.
> Totally different for me, diagnosed with long covid in 2020, suffered from breathing difficulties since, I have no energy, I already had heart problems but I don't think that got worse but I was diagnosed with pre-diabetes early this year, recently being prescribed inhalers and my life has changed totally, I can go a week with no symptoms then it hits me hard, we have not used the van once since Dec 2019 and we are considering selling it, we are not miserable because there is no point and we will continue to make the best of our situation but I wish we could have had a vaccination before all this happened


You might want to check this out.   
https://yourgutplus.com/

Here's a quote from it 
"*YourgutPlus+* was developed in May 2020 for the UK national Covid-19 dietary intervention study. For more details of the design and background of the scientific study please see the trials website (https://phyto-V.com). For a summary of the initial results see our ( research pag*e*. )"

Specifically for long covid and seems to produce significant improvement.









						Long Covid: Ambulance worker credits food supplements to alleviate symptoms
					

Matt Webb says supplements, taken as part of a hospital trial, alleviated his long Covid fatigue.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 9, 2022)

Debroos said:


> You might want to check this out.
> https://yourgutplus.com/
> 
> Here's a quote from it
> ...



They'e out of stock. Like all sorts of other stuff at the moment 

Guessing there's still plenty of supply blockages around causing all kinds of knock on effects. The old waiting game, ey?


----------



## Debroos (Oct 9, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> They'e out of stock. Like all sorts of other stuff at the moment
> 
> Guessing there's still plenty of supply blockages around causing all kinds of knock on effects. The old waiting game, ey?


It's happened before but comes back into stock quite quickly


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 9, 2022)

Debroos said:


> You might want to check this out.
> https://yourgutplus.com/
> 
> Here's a quote from it
> ...


Thank you, I am taking one that is similar and it has helped but I will try this when it is back in stock 


mariesnowgoose said:


> They'e out of stock. Like all sorts of other stuff at the moment
> 
> Guessing there's still plenty of supply blockages around causing all kinds of knock on effects. The old waiting game, ey?


 I am a married man, I am used to waiting 



Debroos said:


> It's happened before but comes back into stock quite quickly


 I have a gut feeling it will be back in stock soon


----------



## raggeevets (Oct 10, 2022)

Just had my 5th Covid jab. Would've been my 6th but for an acute asthma attack in June. Flu done as well. Now registered for anti viral if I get Covid following use of oral steroids.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 10, 2022)

My Grandson Harry has Covid (4th time he has had it). We rang the school and they said he must still come in. Madness!

He didn't go in.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 10, 2022)

r4dent said:


> CV jab booked for yesterday and Flu for next week.
> 
> Turned up and the offered the Flu jab while we were there.
> 
> ...


A very selfish way of thinking, I take it you don't drink or have never smoked should we also cut out treatment for liver, kidney and lung conditions. I will never have the jabs , why would anyone trust a company that is immune from legal action being taken by the many that have suffered serious adverse reactions or died as a result of the jabs I personally know of two that nearly died as a direct result of having the jabs one actually did die but was saved as he was having the second jab in hospital due to a bad reaction to the first jab, the other has been left with a heart condition. I believe there are over two thousand people trying to claim off the government at the moment the criteria to qualify is either a death of a loved one or for someone to have been left with more than a 60% permanent disability.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Oct 11, 2022)

Tell the families of the dead nhs staff that worked day and night why you didn’t want vaccinating, explain to the children of the dead nurses why their mum’s died. Sorry, absolutely no time for anyone who doesn’t take a vaccine. At one highland hospital there were twenty people in icu with covid, nineteen we’re unvaccinated.

Hey, but it’s not just covid vaccines that get refused. There are parents not letting their kids have the mmr vaccine..... I know, let’s turn the clock back and have lots of sick people, perhaps smallpox? 
Then there are vaccines that are wanted... when these same folk jet off to tropical destinations, they whinge at having to pay for their travel vaccines... it’s a mad world.


----------



## wild camper (Oct 11, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> Wow,I cannot believe how gullible you lot on here are,why on earth are you still getting these poisonous jabs
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576905812286394369


Yes - I'm a psychotherapist and I've had 3 clients in the past few months all with severe covid vaccine injury that are really struggling to stay alive because 1. no one listens or believes them when say it was the vaccine that caused the injury, including MOST doctors 2. have few options for recovery AS no one listens or even knows how to deal with vaccine injury. There is no question of these being vaccine injuries since these severe, more neurological complaints arose directly after the 2nd vaccine without ever any previous issues. They are told they are creating the symptoms with their minds. Absolute bonkers. One client cannot walk, sit or stand, can only lay down. The other has a list of 30 neurological and physical issues.

My sister in law previously fit and healthy now has apnea (stop breathing in sleep) and diagnosed with myocarditis - she's in her 30s. And BOTH her jabbed parents now have serious cancers. 

All I can say is that I'm glad I hesitated...


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 11, 2022)

FULL TIMER said:


> A very selfish way of thinking, I take it you don't drink or have never smoked should we also cut out treatment for liver, kidney and lung conditions. I will never have the jabs , why would anyone trust a company that is immune from legal action being taken by the many that have suffered serious adverse reactions or died as a result of the jabs I personally know of two that nearly died as a direct result of having the jabs one actually did die but was saved as he was having the second jab in hospital due to a bad reaction to the first jab, the other has been left with a heart condition. I believe there are over two thousand people trying to claim off the government at the moment the criteria to qualify is either a death of a loved one or for someone to have been left with more than a 60% permanent disability.



Official WHO figures

People who have died from vaccines worldwide 1649

People who have died from covid just under 7 million. (As of 30/9/22)

But Ironically I do agree with you with regards to comments about refusing NHS treatment, that would be indefensible.
At one point in Scotland it was reported that 95% of those requiring hospital treatment were unvaccinated.
These people were taking up valuable beds, and making life more difficult for overworked NHS staff.
Also some people had operations cancelled due to them not being vaccinated.
As for your comments about companies being immune to legal action, I leave that kind of thing to lawyers.
Well I will be getting both my Covid and flue vaccines at around 5.30 today, and I am much looking forward to it.
I am not posting this to convert you, I know I am wasting my time.
I just think its important to counter your arguments, that way I might just save a life.


----------



## colinm (Oct 11, 2022)

FULL TIMER said:


> A very selfish way of thinking, I take it you don't drink or have never smoked should we also cut out treatment for liver, kidney and lung conditions. I will never have the jabs , why would anyone trust a company that is immune from legal action being taken by the many that have suffered serious adverse reactions or died as a result of the jabs I personally know of two that nearly died as a direct result of having the jabs one actually did die but was saved as he was having the second jab in hospital due to a bad reaction to the first jab, the other has been left with a heart condition. I believe there are over two thousand people trying to claim off the government at the moment the criteria to qualify is either a death of a loved one or for someone to have been left with more than a 60% permanent disability.


As CV-19 vaccines now have full approval AFAIK the supposed immunity from prosecution (note there was never a full immunity from prosecution) has been removed.
As I have posted before I have unvaccinated friends and family who have died due to CV-19, I have other vaccinated friends and family who have survived CV-19 who surely wouldn't have done without the vaccine due to other health problems.


----------



## Drover (Oct 11, 2022)

Both of us had flu and covid jabs yesterday.
Sally is fine , I have man flu and sore arms


----------



## harrow (Oct 11, 2022)

talking to a pharmacist, he told me its a nice little earner, £40 for giving a jab   

no wonder the gp's are working weekends


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 11, 2022)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I was informed to never take those compounds, and when it is by the Vice president of vaccine research at Pfizer, I believe him, unlike Billygoats who has made untold millions from the selling of it.
> Do you really think all the politicians and their ilk have taken it? Then you must be very gullible. Something that does not stop you from catching it, does not stop you from getting ill, and does not stop you from passing it on. Then requires you to take multiple doses to do the exact same result. It must ring a bell of warning when NOTHING contra to the agenda is allowed to be even mentioned.


So you were told by the Vice President of vaccine research at Pfizer not to take their vaccine. Tell me how’s your mate Joe Biden doing  

Yes I do think most politicians are fully vaccinated, let’s face it they don’t have access to the Vice President of Pfizer, like yer goodsell to advise that what he is selling is rubbish   His P45 is in the post as I type. 

Tell us all why 95% of people in hospital with covid are unvaccinated.
Maybe give the Vice President a phone call, and ask them. That’s if after his Gaff he is still Vice President  

Yes I agree some folk are really gullible, to think that everyone else is gullible.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 11, 2022)

Anyone who has Biden as a mate needs more than a vaccine.   

Also the Vice President doesn't use they/them pronouns.


----------



## wanderlust51 (Oct 11, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> So you were told by the Vice President of vaccine research at Pfizer not to take their vaccine. Tell me how’s your mate Joe Biden doing
> 
> Yes I do think most politicians are fully vaccinated, let’s face it they don’t have access to the Vice President of Pfizer.
> 
> ...


I dont think you are looking in the right places for information


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 11, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> I dont think you are looking in the right places for information


Well it’s not YouTube, Facebook, or on here  it’s the NHS. You know these poor sods who have to treat folk who don’t get vaccinated.


----------



## wanderlust51 (Oct 11, 2022)

wanderlust51 said:


> I dont think you are looking in the right places for information





Fisherman said:


> Rob, I fully respect peoples views not to be vaccinated. I don’t understand their logic, but that’s there right to have that logic. But trying to influence people not to be vaccinated is on another level. How would any decent person feel if they had persuaded someone not to vaccinate, then that person catches covid and dies. For the record I checked the official worldwide figure for those who have died from the vaccines, 1645. 7 million have died from covid.


Not sure those figures are even close
But this is the UK excess deaths 

2020   ED 67,000
2021   ED 56,000
2022   ED 25,000
And the last count was 2 weeks ago,the last week counted was over 900


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 11, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Anyone who has Biden as a mate needs more than a vaccine.
> 
> Also the Vice President doesn't use they/them pronouns.



On yer bike Mark. 

How do you know what the Vice President uses, don’t tell me you know him as well. I must be doing something wrong, I only know folk like you.

I need to get out there and meet some important folk who sign their careers away by telling folk like us not to take what they are selling. 

If this was not a serious issue I would be p—hing myself right now.
Ooops off to change the undies


----------



## wanderlust51 (Oct 11, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Well it’s not YouTube, Facebook, or on here  it’s the NHS. You know these poor sods who have to treat folk who don’t get vaccinated.


This Utube video is from Pfizer at the EU,CEO was supposed to explain why the vaccine wasnt tested on transmission,which was the main fearporn used to make people have it
Digital pass on all that
It's a very interesting video


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 11, 2022)

a


wanderlust51 said:


> This Utube video is from Pfizer at the EU,CEO was supposed to explain why the vaccine wasnt tested on transmission,which was the main fearporn used to make people have it
> Digital pass on all that
> It's a very interesting video


ok

Tell us why Doctors in Scotland report that 95% of those in hospital with covid are unvaccinated. Or do you reckon they are liars. Tell me why since being vaccinated the vast majority of people who are vaccinated don’t need hospitalisation, and why life has managed to return to something near normality. I queued for over two hours tonight to receive my covid and flue vaccines. The NHS is struggling to deal with the demand, no matter what is published online.
And thank god for that.

As for the fearporn comment sounds about as clinical as Debbie Does Dallas.


----------



## GMJ (Oct 12, 2022)

I booked my two jabs yesterday for a few weeks time. It'll be my 4th covid jab and I'll be very pleased to have it given the cases rising plus my wife is immune suppressed so I'll do anything I can to reduce the risk to her and any other folks. 

I am still wearing a mask when in shops etc plus I carry a small hand sanitiser as well. These days however I think I am just about the only person who sanitises their trolley before entering the supermarket.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 12, 2022)

GMJ said:


> I booked my two jabs yesterday for a few weeks time. It'll be my 4th covid jab and I'll be very pleased to have it given the cases rising plus my wife is immune suppressed so I'll do anything I can to reduce the risk to her and any other folks.
> 
> I am still wearing a mask when in shops etc plus I carry a small hand sanitiser as well. These days however I think I am just about the only person who sanitises their trolley before entering the supermarket.


And what must it feel like being told that the vaccines are either not effective, or even dangerous GMJ. I had my fourth jab last night after a two hour wait, also got my flue jab, apart from two soar arms I am fine.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 12, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> And what must it feel like being told that the vaccines are either not effective, or even dangerous GMJ. I had my fourth jab last night after a two hour wait, also got my flue jab, apart from two soar arms I am fine.


I just had the one (covid) sore arm.   No effect on the flu arm whatsoever.    Same 'side effect' as the first three - and all been the same Pfizer jab (no doubt with subtle variations). 
I guess different people have different reactions to drugs.   I'm quite lucky I suppose in that I never seem to have any that are down in the "may get" list (the sore arm thing with the CV19 vaccines is the strongest after effect had from anything that I can recall).

Interesting you had to wait. The appointment system seems very efficient in terms of time-slots from my own experience.   first ones at the Covid Centre at Kelso (that is what they renamed Springwood!) had maybe 15 minutes queuing.  The last one at Coldstream was done at the exact time booked.
Are people seeing a long wait to get an appointment? With mine I decided to look on a Friday evening and booked on for the next morning at 10AM.   OH is poorly with a back back so she was not up to going that day but booked on for this coming Saturday for when she will be more mobile.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 12, 2022)

wildebus said:


> I just had the one (covid) sore arm.   No effect on the flu arm whatsoever.    Same 'side effect' as the first three - and all been the same Pfizer jab (no doubt with subtle variations).
> I guess different people have different reactions to drugs.   I'm quite lucky I suppose in that I never seem to have any that are down in the "may get" list (the sore arm thing with the CV19 vaccines is the strongest after effect had from anything that I can recall).
> 
> Interesting you had to wait. The appointment system seems very efficient in terms of time-slots from my own experience.   first ones at the Covid Centre at Kelso (that is what they renamed Springwood!) had maybe 15 minutes queuing.  The last one at Coldstream was done at the exact time booked.
> Are people seeing a long wait to get an appointment? With mine I decided to look on a Friday evening and booked on for the next morning at 10AM.   OH is poorly with a back back so she was not up to going that day but booked on for this coming Saturday for when she will be more mobile.


We got the new Moderna vaccine David.
Thats the first time we have had to queue, but we were seated indoors whilst waiting, I watched the footie on the phone.
It was due to a lack of vaccinators. They started at 8 and will both have finished till after 9 last night.


----------



## colinm (Oct 12, 2022)

As per my earlier posts, at the walk in centre it would have been around 3 hour wait (including lunch break), booked online a day or two later and was straight in and out, in fact as I arrived a bit early was out before the booked time.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 12, 2022)

colinm said:


> As per my earlier posts, at the walk in centre it would have been around 3 hour wait (including lunch break), booked online a day or two later and was straight in and out, in fact as I arrived a bit early was out before the booked time.


Colin I would have waited much longer if need be.
We arrived 40 minutes before our appointment time.
My health and my wives health are far more important to me than having to wait a couple of hours. In one way I was relieved at having to queue, because it meant that regardless of all of the information that’s online doubting the efficacy of the vaccines most people are listening to their health advisers, and in doing so are not only taking care of their own health, but the health of others, and are also supporting the NHS, who need our support in these times.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 12, 2022)

GMJ said:


> I am still wearing a mask when in shops etc plus I carry a small hand sanitiser as well. These days however I think I am just about the only person who sanitises their trolley before entering the supermarket.


We still wear a mask and sanitise the trolley or basket, I had to go to the Doctors on Monday and even though there is a sign asking people to wear a mask there was only three of us out of fourteen in the waiting room, the other two were one pensioner and a young East European who sanitised his hands as he walked in, all the staff were wearing masks and every time they walked past the sanitation station they sanitised their hands, you would think it might make patients think about doing it but it had no influence on them.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 12, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> We still wear a mask and sanitise the trolley or basket, I had to go to the Doctors on Monday and even though there is a sign asking people to wear a mask there was only three of us out of fourteen in the waiting room, the other two were one pensioner and a young East European who sanitised his hands as he walked in, all the staff were wearing masks and every time they walked past the sanitation station they sanitised their hands, you would think it might make patients think about doing it but it had no influence on them.


There were over 100 in the vaccine waiting area, and everyone had masks on apart from one man who had a dispensation on wearing masks.


----------



## colinm (Oct 12, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Colin I would have waited much longer if need be.
> We arrived 40 minutes before our appointment time.
> My health and my wives health are far more important to me than having to wait a couple of hours. In one way I was relieved at having to queue, because it meant that regardless of all of the information that’s online doubting the efficacy of the vaccines most people are listening to their health advisers, and in doing so are not only taking care of their own health, but the health of others, and are also supporting the NHS, who need our support in these times.


On day of my attempted 'walk in' I had dropped off gf at hospital and couldn't wait about too long as I needed to pick her up again so had to abandon 'walk in', I might have tried another day but as I could book a jab for about 38hrs later that was the way to go. Since my post above I've phoned up pharmacy gone down there and had my flu jab and got back home, all in took me about 45mins.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 12, 2022)

Got the vaccine almost 24 hours ago, my wife and I are fine.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 12, 2022)

Wife and i got jabbed this morning with the Pfizer Bivalent, no queues at St. Johns, Preston ( opposite Bus station ) as we were pre-booked, Flu jabs next week.


----------



## wanderlust51 (Oct 12, 2022)

Again in the European parliament they refuse to show evidence on the 450 million vaccines they frightened residents to take




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580132343758540800


----------



## GMJ (Oct 12, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> And what must it feel like being told that the vaccines are either not effective, or even dangerous GMJ. I had my fourth jab last night after a two hour wait, also got my flue jab, apart from two soar arms I am fine.



I ignore them tbh as I find it a particularly anti social and selfish practice not to get jabbed. I would have no problem if the anti-vaccers didn't them mingle with the rest of us but they insist. I nearly died from covid in January 2021 and as I say my wife is immune supressed so is at risk.


----------



## Admin (Oct 12, 2022)

I am going to bring this thread to a close.


----------

